# Left High school sweetheart



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Im in the process right now. She is my first and only (except a 2 week rebound) real girlfriend. I loved her and always thought about her. She was my girl. But she ruined it all and slept with another dude. I cant accept this and i need to move on. What should i expect? how long will it take? will my next girlfriend compare to her? btw we have always been off and on. Left many times but always came back. she slept with another dude while apart. but it doesnt matter to me. i need to move on. how do i not go back?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What you should expect is to be heartbroken for awhile but you will get through this. Time and good friends are on your side and help the healing process.

Go no contact with her. You can't get over her if you stay in touch with her. You said yourself you can't get past her cheating so don't go back to old habits (her). Move forward.

How long will it take? There is no timetable on recovering from heartbreak. Just gotta take it 1 day at a time.

Re: your next girlfriend--cross that bridge when you get there. It's my experience though that you always find new ways to love people in newer/different ways that open your eyes to something wonderful. 

How to not go back? Keep moving forward & zero contact with her. Delete her from your phone, block her from your email/facebook, don't accept her calls, NO contact.


----------



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

I feel like i just want to tell her give me a couple months of no contact and we will see where we are in the future. I do want a future with her but i cant stop the images of her with another dude. I just gotta get over that. And well, she has no friends. I was her only friend. That and the guys who use her sexually. #1 i do like her as a friend. #2 without me she has nobody. And i feel bad


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Trust me, friend. When you meet a new girl, she will have newer, different qualities that will make you wonder what you saw in the ex in the first place.


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

112 - we've all been through it so we all share your 'grief'. But you WILL get over it.
Splitting up is like death (I guess its the death of a relationship)...there are something like 5 stages...denial, anger, acceptance, I forget the other two. You will go through each one...the problem is how long you spend in each stage... But I promise you, you WILL go through them all and come out teh other end absolutely fine and will move on. You won't forget her, but you WILL move on. Promise!


----------



## Currant (Mar 18, 2011)

DABDA- denial, anger, bargaining, depression, acceptance

I learned these as they apply to death, but like Jezza says, it is the death of a relationship so I guess it counts.


----------

